# Chittum Burl



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 3, 2015)

Nouveau Sceptre in a piece of Chittum Burl from Exotic.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2015)

Sure that is burl?  Does not look like burl.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 3, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Sure that is burl?  Does not look like burl.



pm sent


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 3, 2015)

I hate to have to agree with Ed .... but while the cap looks a little like burl, the lower part of the pen is mostly 60 degree crosscut.  There's not much burl on the lower at all.


That having been said ... the fit and finish are superb.  I like it! 


Hey, I'm not saying that's not what you bought, I'm just saying .... half that blank wasn't burl!


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 3, 2015)

https://www.exoticblanks.com/_search.php?page=1&q=Chittum+Burl+Blanks&x=8&y=11
43b


----------



## KenV (Nov 3, 2015)

Photos are not "Ed Quality", But I would be pleased to carry that pen.   Wood does not look plain to me.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 3, 2015)

While not the burliest in the world I see some eyes and in the chittum world I think that's burl. Nice pen!


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 3, 2015)

*went and looked at the "before" blanks*


As I thought, half of the blank was burl, the other half was crosscut ... so are most of the rest in that lot, though one looks like it's almost all crosscut.

Next time round, make SURE you check out the isometric view before you buy...  It tells much more of the story.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 3, 2015)

I was told growing up in Huntsville Ala that Chittum only grows on Monte Sano mountain near Huntsville and in the Holy Land.  
After a little research apparently that wood is shittim wood which is the wood used to make the ark of the covenant in Christian and Hebrew ancient history.  It is actually the acacia tree, a highly appreciated wood.  (except by anyone who got to close to one, they are very spiny)


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 3, 2015)

Exotic Blanks said:
			
		

> These blanks are from the root burl of the Chittum Tree (Cotinus obovatus), also known as American Smoke Tree.
> 
> Native to North America, Chittum is part of the cashew family. The heartwood of this tree boasts a beautiful golden champagne to amber coloring, while the sap wood is ivory toned. This golden wood was once used for a making a yellow dye, but the dye was used so extensively during the time of the Civil War, that the tree became (what we would now call) endangered. The dye is no longer made commercially and the tree has since become more widespread.
> 
> Figured Chittum comes from the root. And Chittum burl is considered to be one of the rarest and most highly coveted burls in the world. The burl comes from root growth that occurs in and around limestone formations. Often the burl must be chiseled (or blasted) out of the rock that surrounds it.



Are cashew and acacia related?


----------



## vakmere (Nov 3, 2015)

Pricey stuff.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 3, 2015)

they are not related.  The cashew originates in Brazil, Acacia from Africa and Australia.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't pretend to be an expert on wood.  For that, I rely on the sources that sell to me.  It seems pretty obvious that this was all cut from a burl.

Also, the biblical "shittum" is not the same as the North American "chittum".  The acacia tree (sometimes called "shittum" or chittum) is grown in the Holy Land.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I hate to have to agree with Ed .... but while the cap looks a little like burl, the lower part of the pen is mostly 60 degree crosscut.  There's not much burl on the lower at all.
> 
> 
> That having been said ... the fit and finish are superb.  I like it!
> ...




Aren't we really nit-picking here???  It is burl. There are various grades of burl and the way it is cut can bring the grain lines out differently. If he cut both sides of the pen from the same blank how is one side one thing and the other another???  Come on

Nice job and well finished. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 3, 2015)

Well ... look at it, JT! 

In the big picture thing I posted later in the thread, the far right blank is the one in question.  That's the one he turned the pen from.  The top of the blank is definitely burl, but the bottom that he used for the lower pen barrel looks like mostly 60 degree crosscut grain.  

I'm not saying it's not pretty,  I'm still saying it looks great!  It's just that the lower doesn't look like burl.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Well ... look at it, JT!
> 
> In the big picture thing I posted later in the thread, the far right blank is the one in question.  That's the one he turned the pen from.  The top of the blank is definitely burl, but the bottom that he used for the lower pen barrel looks like mostly 60 degree crosscut grain.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not pretty,  I'm still saying it looks great!  It's just that the lower doesn't look like burl.




Looks are deceiving. Yes it is a lower grade of burl. You see it in the photo you shown of the lot. Same blanks. Let it go.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice pen!

(Thanks to all those who made the first photo posted by a new member so memorable.)


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2015)

*a lighter view*

I have done nothing, but adjust the "lightness" to show a little more detail.  






As JT has explained, all wood cut from a burl is "burl wood".  While the figure will certainly change from one "pen size blank" to the next, that is a result of the small size we use for pens---and it is why we picture each blank individually, so you can see the detail from the outside.  The only way ANYONE can see the resulting pen, is to turn the blank.

I have looked for chittum burl for several years---it is very difficult to find.    Each burl will yield many different patterns, but every piece IS burl---the piece that was used to make this pen has eyes (as shown on the pic above), but eyes are NOT a prerequisite for "burl wood".  Again, this is why we show pics of each blank.  You, the customer can select the one YOU prefer.

The pen that is shown is certainly a beautiful pen and would add to any collection.   Pen collectors look for the "very hard to get"---this pen would fall in that category!

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2015)

Remember too. we are looking at the pen from one side. Rotate the pen and it will take on a different look. That is why many people show their pens from various looks. A very nice pen and job well done. May this be the beginning of many more to come.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 3, 2015)

Moderators please close my thread. And for all that did not want to argue about what is or isn't a burl THANK YOU for looking.


----------



## magpens (Nov 3, 2015)

That is a very beautiful pen !!! . Congratulations !!! . And THANK YOU for posting !!!


----------



## JohnU (Nov 3, 2015)

I Love It!  Beautiful character in that one. Definitely one to be proud of!


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 3, 2015)

It's a beautiful pen and I would be proud to own it. Well done. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 3, 2015)

KenV said:


> Photos are not "Ed Quality"


That would be because the picture was taken with my phone.


----------



## CREID (Nov 3, 2015)

djrljr said:


> Nouveau Sceptre in a piece of Chittum Burl from Exotic.
> 
> View attachment 140451
> 
> View attachment 140452



It's a beautiful pen. If you keep it, treasure it. If it goes to someone else, I am sure they will treasure such a beautiful pen.

Curt


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 3, 2015)

If one wants to argue burl vs figure, go back and look at the gorgeous Cocobolo pen recently adorning the front page.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2015)

Cell phone photo or not, any person's quality standard or not, that was never the question.


The statement that I did post resulted in a mountain of garbage that honestly SHOULD have been settled with a few short words "This is *ROOT* and not true *burl*"



There was absolute no reason for many to get defensive on this either.



What seems to have been lost in the drama festival saga is the reason for the OP's posting in the beginning.

djrljr, thank you for posting here and showing your beautiful pen to everyone and I am sure the owner who ends up with it will appreciate it for the visual aesthetics and not some silly term used that was quested by someone on the internet.

However, word to the wise.  Those who do know burl will immediately throw red flags on a seller when they see terms like 'burl' used on items that is not true burl. i.e. root.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2015)

This statement:
However, word to the wise.  Those who do know burl will immediately  throw red flags on a seller when they see terms like 'burl' used on  items that is not true burl. i.e. root. 		

Shows a complete lack of knowledge of the term "chittum burl".  However, it is consistent with EdStreet's desire to cast aspersions at me and ExoticBlanks whenever he can make an opportunity.

I apologize to the OP for exposing him to Ed's antagonism for me.  I warn all others to post any positive thoughts about ExoticBlanks in our forum, where EdStreet's future comments will be summarily deleted.

He has chosen to block Dawn and me from seeing his Facebook rants about us, it seems only fair that we reciprocate on IAP.

I'm sick of receiving the spear, time to put up the shield and prepare to return fire.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> This statement:
> However, word to the wise.  Those who do know burl will immediately  throw red flags on a seller when they see terms like 'burl' used on  items that is not true burl. i.e. root.
> 
> Shows a complete lack of knowledge of the term "chittum burl".  However, it is consistent with EdStreet's desire to cast aspersions at me and ExoticBlanks whenever he can make an opportunity.
> ...





Bohoho.  It was never about you, nor is it about you.  Get over it and move on, I have.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2015)

No, you follow every post I make with your snide comments.

It is about to become a two way street.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 3, 2015)

If you want to point to the reason why people often get shy about posting - this thread is a prime example.

To the poor OP who created a beautiful pen - wonderful job.  It's a beautiful pen, and you should be proud.  I'm deeply sorry that the airing of grievances has destroyed your thread.  

So once again - nice pen - keep it up, and don't let this crap dissuade you in the future!


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 3, 2015)

Andrew, I understand your corundum, not only for you as a mod but also for the forum. Perhaps this thread that was created by Mike Broberg might be prove to be a helpful reminder here - 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f62/how-ignore-other-members-119737/

And to paraphrase what Jon Piper (goodturns) said on a different forum - 

"You will all find your lives much happier when you click on that little IGNORE button beside Ed Street's name...blood pressure drops, outlook on life improves, smiles return to your face...."


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2015)

Before I lock this thread, I'll make one comment.

I'd carry and show off that pen all day long. Gorgeous wood, great shape, glassy finish.

Thanks for posting!


----------

